
An inspirational collection of UI details/hacks - Floriz
http://www.littlebigdetails.com
======
danilocampos
I'd argue this Twitter item is cute but a bad example:

[http://littlebigdetails.com/post/2922618704/offcial-
twitter-...](http://littlebigdetails.com/post/2922618704/offcial-twitter-app-
for-iphone-dragging-down-the)

There's absolutely no indication that doing this is possible. Clever UI is
neat but if your users never know it's there, you're wasting your time. A
little handle, some sort of visual indicator that an action _is possible_
would make for a better interface. Twitter (neé Tweetie) is my favorite
Twitter app for iPhone or OS X, but this kind of easter egg functionality is
sprinkled throughout and it just makes me sigh.

~~~
Tycho
I'll give you another one: do a two finger drag downwards on any tweet in the
iPad app, and you can reveal the whole thread (assuming there is any. Ie "in
reply to")

------
jacquesm
The quora item looks like a leak to me, it confirms that a userid is valid
before the credentials have been entered.

~~~
Floriz
There was a lot of discussion about that one. That's also one of the purposes
of my blog, to stimulate dialogue around these kind of details.

In this case, some answers on the topic can be found here I think:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/415/decode-email-
address-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/415/decode-email-address-from-
gravatar-hash)

------
hammock
The iOS mail inbox thing has been getting a lot of hype lately but I feel
obligated to point out that Blackberry has been doing it BETTER, for a lot
longer.

When you are browsing messages in Blackberry, if you get a new one it will
temporarily pop the sender/subject line RIGHT THERE in the screen wherever you
are! This notification let's you instantly see new messages coming in without
having to leave your place at all.

HUGE benefits of this are, for example, when texting multiple people, if you
get a text in from Person A while in the middle of typing a text to Person B,
you can revise your in-progress text based on that new information from Person
A, potentially avoiding saying something embarrassing, etc.

------
bmelton
I hate to be negative, because I love the overall idea of the site... but for
something so focused on minor details, all the little grammatical errors bug
me, perhaps more than they should.

~~~
Floriz
Will ask a native speaker to help me out with that. Should be fixed soon!

------
some1else
Little bad detail, only the character is clickable on the next page button:
<http://imgh.us/lbd.png> (edit: Seems fixed now)

Also, Facebook removed the "auto show image at login" feature, as it was a
simple way to probe for email addresses. I think Quora should too.

~~~
baddox
Also, if I'm not at the first or last page (meaning there are two arrows), I
never know which one to click for the next (older) page. One could make an
argument either way, which is why good design should label one arrow "older
articles" or some such.

~~~
Floriz
Couldn't agree more. The tumblr theme used is quite buggy and shows strange
glitches. Will work on that soon!

